# Anyone willing to donate their old Fascinate to a capable new dev?



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

I've got a good IRL friend who has been getting into development recently, he goes by the handle "firstEncounter" here, on twitter, rootzwiki, etc.. He has a Droid X and has developed ICS from source for them; a quick look through this thread will show you that he knows what he's doing.

I'm posting this because with the recent boom in galaxy nexus upgrades and all of the fascinate people leaving for that, plus my friend getting into development and wanting to do some more work for other phones, I wanted to ask if anybody here who has an extra phone or is going to upgrade to the Nexus would be willing to donate a Fascinate to him to help further development. He will mostly work in ICS roms, one of the things he's working on with the Droid X is the new MIUI v4 which is based on ICS, so if he had a Fascinate he would surely bring that to us as well.

I'll get him to post here with more information as to how you can contact him and whatever, feel free to grill him to make sure he's not just another Enyo.

We are both 16 years old, except he's smarter/more motivated than me. I'm posting this mainly to vouch for him since you guys know me more.

Here's an article featuring him on Droid-Life.


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

Depending on whether or not my girlfriend takes my phone when I upgrade in January or not, I'll do it.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Brosophocles said:


> Depending on whether or not my girlfriend takes my phone when I upgrade in January or not, I'll do it.


Awesome, thanks. He's a great dev, and I've been trying to convince him to do stuff for my phone too but he always wants to use it as his guinea pig so I decided to try and use the gnex as an opportunity to get a test phone.









Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## yoyoplay (Dec 15, 2011)

I might have an extra phone lying around, can you PM me for the details? Merry Christmas!


----------

